# Fire Alarm Pull Station Inside Stairwell



## hbendillo (Apr 23, 2014)

I have a condition where there are two exit doors from a floor to the same stairwell landing.  Building has a basement, main (ground) level, and an upper level.  Landing and exit doors in question are on the upper level.

Is it ever permissible to install a manual pull station inside the stairwell.  I could show one between the two doors and it would be within five feet of each.  I showed one outside the stairwell at each door on my plans to be safe but want to know if I have an option.


----------



## cda (Apr 23, 2014)

Is the building sprinkled???

I would approve it, I think

Without seeing a floor plan, not sure of what you have::::

"I have a condition where there are two exit doors from a floor to the same stairwell landing. """

Let's see if I get it right,

I am on the ground floor

I walk from two nearby areas and each exits through their own door into a stairwell,

And than out an exterior exit door? And the pull is by the exterior door

Is that what you have?


----------



## Builder Bob (Apr 23, 2014)

NO .... the fire alarm pull station is supposed to be within five feet of the exit along the normal path of travel. The code does not state that it is supposed to be within a exit.

ALSO, hiding the pull station will allow the oportunity for more false alarms since they are "hidden" from public view.


----------



## cda (Apr 23, 2014)

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> NO .... the fire alarm pull station is supposed to be within five feet of the exit along the normal path of travel. The code does not state that it is supposed to be within a exit. ALSO, hiding the pull station will allow the oportunity for more false alarms since they are "hidden" from public view.


But if the exterior door is the/ an exit from the building, I would say it meets 72


----------



## cda (Apr 23, 2014)

17.14.8.4    Manual fire alarm boxes shall be located within 5 ft (1.5 m) of each exit doorway on each floor.

The purpose of locating the manual fire alarm box within 5 ft (1.5 m) of the exit doorway on each floor is to have the location consistent with the path of travel that occupants will use during an evacuation. As occupants approach the entry door into an exit stairway, a manual fire alarm box (if required) should be in close proximity to that entry door. Normally, the discharge doors of a stairway do not require a manual fire alarm box, as this may not be considered an exit entry door; review of the Life Safety Code or relevant building code is recommended. Doors that serve as entry into an exit passageway, a horizontal exit, or doors that provide direct access to the exterior from a grade floor are normally considered exit entry doors and require the manual fire alarm box to be within 5 ft (1.5 m) of the exit doorway, when manual fire alarm boxes are required by codes or ordinances.


----------



## steveray (Apr 23, 2014)

Per the IBC, I wouldn't have an issue with it being in the vertical exit enclosure (life safety/ egress)....Per 72 I guess I would have to see a layout to make that decision...


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 23, 2014)

> Is it ever permissible to install a manual pull station inside the stairwell.


As others mention it must be within 5' of the exit door in the path of travel before reaching the exit (enclosure).  A manual pull located in the exit could be bypassed because who has time to notify anyone while in the exit.

From 2013 NFPA 72 Handbook



> The purpose of locating the manual fire alarm box within 5 ft (1.5 m) of the exit doorway on each floor is to have the location consistent with the path of travel that occupants will use during an evacuation. As occupants approach the entry door into an exit stairway, a manual fire alarm box (if required) should be in close proximity to that entry door. Normally, the discharge doors of a stairway do not require a manual fire alarm box, as this may not be considered an exit entry door; review of the _Life Safety Code_ or relevant building code is recommended. Doors that serve as entry into an exit passageway, a horizontal exit, or doors that provide direct access to the exterior from a grade floor are normally considered exit entry doors and require the manual fire alarm box to be within 5 ft (1.5 m) of the exit doorway, when manual fire alarm boxes are required by codes or ordinances.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 23, 2014)

I agree with FM Burns, pull station should be in the path of travel on every floor befor the exit enclosure. I do not belive it would be prohibitive to have additional pull stations??

Q. Where is the emergency exit light, in the exit path before the exit enclosure? Most likely I suspect.

Q. Fire extingiusher in the hall or stairwell?

pc1


----------



## cda (Apr 23, 2014)

So if you a walking down a corridor and there is a door across the corridor,  for whatever reason, ten feet from an exterior exit door to the outside, and there are no other doors after the corridor door,,

where would you locate the pull station???


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 23, 2014)

> where would you locate the pull station???


Within 5' of the door marked "exit door"


----------



## cda (Apr 24, 2014)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> Within 5' of the door marked "exit door"


And if there is an exit sign above each door


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 24, 2014)

> And if there is an exit sign above each door


Within 5' of the actual exit door and not by a door that should not have an exit sign above it.


----------

